# First find for me in the Raleigh area



## fredi (Jan 3, 2013)

Today, April the 2nd, I found the my first Morels for 2013 here in the Raleigh area. I looked yesterday in a different area, but did not find anything. The handful I found today look very fresh and young.
Hopefully this will turn out to be a more fruitful year. I did not find very many last year.
Happy hunting.
Fredi


----------



## greendave (Apr 3, 2013)

another year and good to see you post again Fredi. I got out to a spot (Raleigh area) that was my best two years ago. Still early, I saw one, but only one. Thanks for the post, I always look forward to it because I know they're out if you're posting 
I didn't pick a single one last year either, too warm too fast is what i think. I think this year will be good, just delayed.

-Dave


----------



## scott (Apr 3, 2013)

Hello. I am from up north and now live in Fayetteville, NC. I am wondering if they even grow around here and if so where to look. I cant seem to find any trees other than pine trees around here. I know in Ohio, people don't usually give up their hunting spots but maybe someone can square me away since I am new to NC?? 
Thanks,
Scott


----------



## bluegill (Apr 4, 2013)

Scott...While stationed at Ft. Bragg, I never found a Morel. Go north, at least as far as Chatham Co. and get away from all that sand and pines. I live in Orange Co. and have not had a problem finding them here for the last 35 years!


----------



## gametamer1 (Apr 7, 2013)

I am stationed at Camp Lejeune and would love to find some morels. It's been years since I have been stationed in an area near morels. I have not found morels since I was a kid. Could someone point me in the right direction where I could go find some mushrooms and not get shot (public land, maybe). I don't mind driving 3 hours or so. Raleigh and Orange County are definitely doable. My personal e-mail is [email protected] Thanks!


----------



## fredi (Jan 3, 2013)

Scott and "Gametamer",
Look for wooded areas with lots of Tulip Poplar trees. That is about the only area that I find any morels consistently here in the Triangle area (I have found some around Hickory trees, however you will not find very many of them). I do understand that you can also find them in Apple orchards. 
I have been out of town and have not had a chance to look since last week. Hopefully, this turns out to be a morel filled week.
Happy hunting.


----------



## greendave (Apr 3, 2013)

went yesterday after work to a spot and didn't see a single one.
went today to another spot at lunch and saw 6 blacks that were really small and fresh.
also saw two yellows, one nice big one, the other small and chewed up and dried out but looked as if something got to it.
I just hope this warm surge isn't too much before the rain hits thurs/fri.

Good Luck!

-Dave


----------



## fredi (Jan 3, 2013)

I had a chance to go out yesterday for a couple of hours before dark. I hit up three of my usual spots and found only a couple of small yellows in one of the places. 
Like you Dave, I hope it is not getting to warm to fast.
Happy hunting.
Fredi


----------



## jake81 (Apr 12, 2013)

This is my second season here in NC...I'm a Michigan transplant. It takes a little while to learn areas, but I had a lot of success in the Uwharrie Forest around Badin Lake. Fredi is correct, I always look for tulip poplar and ash trees. I just drove the two tracks near the lake until I found the right type of trees...and sure enough, found a mess of them around the same types of trees I found them up north


----------



## fredi (Jan 3, 2013)

I went into the woods Saturday and Sunday to look for morels. Nothing at all on Saturday!!! A had a little better luck on Sunday. I found about 35 (3 ½ ounces) mostly small yellows (just enough for a nice sauce). The good thing is that they were mostly fresh and young looking. 
I hope this is not turning out to be a repeat of last year, which for me was not terribly successful. 
I hope you all have better luck.
Happy hunting.
Fredi


----------



## nakaak47 (Apr 6, 2013)

(Ant from raleigh)...i went out today for 2 hours where i fount about 200 two years ago an only 4 last year an nothing this time..it seemed kinda dry...i gotta find a new spot. =(


----------



## just1more (Apr 13, 2013)

Went out yesterday again and found about 4 lbs in Mecklenburg county. Finding some big grays and a few nice yellows. 90% are grays though!


----------



## crickard (Apr 17, 2013)

On monday April 15th My dad and i found three small blacks at Umstead State Park. We are from Indiana and are having a hard time finding any morels. Those are the only three we have found so far. We gotta locate some tulip popular trees.


----------

